# Couple Friendly Adult Content?



## Modernman504 (Oct 19, 2020)

Do any couples here have a go to adult movie site or company that provides quality couple-friendly adult content? Wife and I like watching together on occasion, but general companies are disgusting. Amy help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Best of “Better Sex Collection “ from The Sinclair Institute

There is also a woman porn director that does a good job of what your looking for but I can’t remember her info.

Funny you bring this up as my wife asked about it a few weeks ago but I had forgot about it. If I find that lady director I’ll let ya know.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I think its Candida Royale?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Modernman504 said:


> Do any couples here have a go to adult movie site or company that provides quality couple-friendly adult content? Wife and I like watching together on occasion, but general companies are disgusting. Amy help would be appreciated.


*There is a huge dilemma here. * If you want to watch adult content as a couple then you are both familiar with it and know what it is you want to watch as individuals in private. For whatever reason as a couple your individual choices of what you view are now somehow too "disgusting" view and you have no idea what to watch. 

Why can't you just tell each other what you like?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

There a millions of vids on all the “tube” sites. 

They all have search features. 

Simply type in “couple-friendly” or “female-friendly” or “romantic” or any one of a thousand other terms you think would give you what you want and then you can sort through whatever trips your trigger. 

With literally millions of content on the web, even @Diana7 would be able to find something that would have her all hot and bothered 😂 💕


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Modernman504 said:


> Do any couples here have a go to adult movie site or company that provides quality couple-friendly adult content? Wife and I like watching together on occasion, but general companies are disgusting. Amy help would be appreciated.


Your specific definition of couple friendly adult content would help. That phrase is highly subjective.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Token's Dad: All right, Token, we know you must be very confused about what you saw.

[Token keeps staring and remains silent]

Randy Marsh: Yes, er... you see, Token, that was called a pornographic film. It shows adult men and adult women having sexual intercourse.

[Token still keeps silent]

Randy Marsh: Well, y-you see, when a-when a man and a woman fall in love, the-the man puts his penis in the woman's vagina. It's called lovemaking and it's part of being in love.

Token Williams: [after a long silence] And when the woman has four penises in her at the same time, then stands over the men and pees on them, is that part of being in love too?

[another silence]

Token Williams: Five midgets, spanking a man covered with 1000-isles dressing. Is that making love?

Token's Dad: [Aghast] Jesus, what kind of porno was that?

Gerald Broflovski: It was "Backdoor Sluts #9".

Token's Dad: Oh Jesus, not that one!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Modernman504 said:


> Do any couples here have a go to adult movie site or company that provides quality couple-friendly adult content? Wife and I like watching together on occasion, but general companies are disgusting. Amy help would be appreciated.


I'm not sure what you think "couple-friendly" adult content looks like? Since what my wife and I enjoy, might not be your cup of tea.

That said since it might be what you are looking for, our favourite goto premium movie sites are listed below.

1. cento x cento - Which is a very hardcore Italian website, featuring mostly group sex with a community amateur feel.

2. explicite art - Which is a very hardcore French website, with high end production quality.

3. pee on her - Which is a hardcore Czech website, with high end production quality and lots of what the name indicates.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Food for thought: I really DO NOT like professional porn. You can search romantic amateur couples or something similar on porn hub. Amateur stuff feels much more friendly, realistic, and doesn’t contain nearly the amount of that horrendous female disrespect stuff.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Food for thought: I really DO NOT like professional porn. You can search romantic amateur couples or something similar on porn hub. Amateur stuff feels much more friendly, realistic, and doesn’t contain nearly the amount of that horrendous female disrespect stuff.


I agree. My wife isn't into watching but I only like amateur stuff especially where you can tell they filmed themselves or had a third person or couple do the filming. Watching two amateur couples play and film one another is pretty hot stuff as its genuine.


----------



## Modernman504 (Oct 19, 2020)

badsanta said:


> *There is a huge dilemma here. * If you want to watch adult content as a couple then you are both familiar with it and know what it is you want to watch as individuals in private. For whatever reason as a couple your individual choices of what you view are now somehow too "disgusting" view and you have no idea what to watch.
> 
> Why can't you just tell each other what you like?


Interesting that you can develop a psychological profile of someone from a simple question. Actually, we happen to communicate very well, and are asking other couples if any of you have identified a company or companies that create adult content that is not overly male oriented. Neither of us like the ridiculous spitting, gagging, or aggressive handling of ladies that you see in 95 percent of the content out there. Thus, thank you to the original respondent to this post, as I will look up those series. Badsanta.....Merry Christmas


----------



## Modernman504 (Oct 19, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Token's Dad: All right, Token, we know you must be very confused about what you saw.
> 
> [Token keeps staring and remains silent]
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! 😆


----------



## Modernman504 (Oct 19, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I agree. My wife isn't into watching but I only like amateur stuff especially where you can tell they filmed themselves or had a third person or couple do the filming. Watching two amateur couples play and film one another is pretty hot stuff as its genuine.


We are in the same boat


----------



## Modernman504 (Oct 19, 2020)

Personal said:


> I'm not sure what you think "couple-friendly" adult content looks like? Since what my wife and I enjoy, might not be your cup of tea.
> 
> That said since it might be what you are looking for, our favourite goto premium movie sites are listed below.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Writing down options 1 and 2. Appreciate it


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Modernman504 said:


> Neither of us like the ridiculous spitting, gagging, or aggressive handling of ladies that you see in 95 percent of the content out there.


Various forms of sexual disgust are all too common and are a primary topic of almost all self help books on sexuality. It is interesting that you describe 95% of adult media to be something that disgusts you. 

In my opinion the vast majority of erotic media is nonconsumable to any given person because personal preferences are highly individualized based on life experiences, gender and sexual orientation. It is not that it is disgusting, it is just irrelevant to your personal interests or does not do anything for you. 

So what happens if your spouse actually desired a certain themed content, but you are there immediately blocking all of it because you think it is disgusting. Will your spouse speak up or remain silent and feel ashamed? 

My point being is that "disgust" and "sex" tend to cause problems. It is much better to say that something does not appeal to you for reasons you don't understand. That way you are not shaming other people that one of which may very well be your own spouse. 

I would suggest that instead of viewing content together that you each pick out content for the other person to consume in private. Then afterwards communicate about it to see how you each felt about it. This way you know that the other person's choices are not coming from a place of disgust and you can try have a meaningful conversation to learn what type of content would work for you as a couple. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> There a millions of vids on all the “tube” sites.
> 
> They all have search features.
> 
> ...


Foul ball.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Foul ball.


I don't recommend the search term "foul ball" on an adult tube site.


----------

